# Unexpected source of meat



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Went bike riding with my dad and my daughter on Friday down by the beach. The path we take is between the state beach and the wetlands/oil fields. As we rode I saw something that was out of place in the wetlands- a beached dolphin. A pair of dolphins had found their way into the shallow wetlands and one had beached its self on a sandbar.

Now this is common here and we see dolphins and seals in this waterway weekly. Have yet to see a shark but don't doubt they may make their way in. Normally fish and game is called and they usher the mammals out and back to the open waters.

Post SHTF these animals will get stuck and no one will be there to chase them out again. This will provide a new source of meat for those willing to 'fish' them out of the shallows and butcher them. It seems that only those that live/play in this area of our city know this happens and how often. 

So, Yea post SHTF meat! Dolphin sashimi anyone?


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Was this Newport Backbay by chance?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Was this Newport Backbay by chance?


No. The Backbay is deep and wide. Lots of sport boats and paddle boarders there. Bolsa Chica wetlands in Huntington Beach. I grew up in those wetlands. I use to play in the WWII gun turrets there as a kid.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Fish would be a nice change as I will be eating mostly dog. I'm planning on buying more BBQ sauce.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sure when shtf, it will need to be a daily check so the meat will be fresh. You might end up having to make friends who take turns checking the beach daily then share in the finds. I imagine some areas will become territorial and only the ones with more 'boo'lits'' will take control.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I'm sure when shtf, it will need to be a daily check so the meat will be fresh. You might end up having to make friends who take turns checking the beach daily then share in the finds. I imagine some areas will become territorial and only the ones with more 'boo'lits'' will take control.


Don't worry when the meat is too old the carcasses explode from expanding gases and decomp.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeeeewwww....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Yeeeewwww....


That's why they tow dead/beached whales out to sea as soon as they are found.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tabasco . .*

Hey . .for those unexpected sources of protein, nothing beats good old Tabasco . . . .you can get it from the factory in gallon jugs . .and it will keep for years, without refridgeration . . i think the factory says 5 year shelf life, even after it's opened . .!! Try the Garlic flavor, not as hot and lot's of flavor . .!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Domeguy said:


> Hey . .for those unexpected sources of protein, nothing beats good old Tabasco . . . .you can get it from the factory in gallon jugs . .and it will keep for years, without refridgeration . . i think the factory says 5 year shelf life, even after it's opened . .!! Try the Garlic flavor, not as hot and lot's of flavor . .!!


Spent a summer living in NO, LA. I keep the green, red, chipotle and garlic flavors in the pantry. I might try the sweet & spicy if I can find it locally.

http://www.tabasco.com/tabasco-products/


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

another reason they tow them out to see is they've had EPIC FAIL results with other "methods" of disposal


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Dolphins are not fish, they are mammals. Very smart ones, too. I think I would have a hard time killing and eating one. "Thanks for all the fish" comes to mind ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I do know they are mammals. Used the word to describe them in my post. 

I'd have no issues killing one that is stuck in this narrow shallow water way if it means food for my daughter. Hell! If the animal is going to die anyway why let it go to waste?! As a child that spent my summers at this same beach I have seen my fair share of beached whales and dolphins. I've even poked a few with sticks. 

Am I the only one that remembers eating canned tuna before it was "dolphin-safe"!?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Don't worry when the meat is too old the carcasses explode from expanding gases and decomp.


A whale sized IED??? Id pay to see that!! Grab video Grimm!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> A whale sized IED??? Id pay to see that!! Grab video Grimm!


You really don't want to be within 500 feet of the carcass when it happens. Blubber and guts EVERYWHERE! Plus when they do wash up fish and game has them towed out about 10+ miles within 3 hours. 

I did see it happen on Catalina as a teen. A small porpoise washed up on the west side of the island near Two Harbors and after a day or so the sucker exploded! The water on that side was not safe to swim in for a week. Sharks everywhere. More than normal. 

I forgot to mention that you would have to perforate the hide to release gases to prevent the exploding whale bomb.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

If you found a beached whale carcass you could render the blubber down for fuel oil am I correct?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know..if you eat tuna, you've eaten dolphin.just sayin'.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> If you found a beached whale carcass you could render the blubber down for fuel oil am I correct?


I think you are right. Not only fuel oil but it was used for perfume. The bones/ribs were used for hoop skirts and corset stays.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> You know..if you eat tuna, you've eaten dolphin.just sayin'.


That's why I have no issue eating dolphin. The Japanese eat it all the time.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Meat is meat. Pass the horse burgers!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pass the f**king tartar sauce.sentient or not, they be tasty!


----------

